# theme park world pc error



## snake_lassie (Sep 18, 2004)

hi,
theme park world for the pc keeps giving me this error when trying to install it.....16 bit windows subsytem, C:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt. the system file is not suitable for running msdos and microsoft windows applications, choose close to terminate the application......, i only starting getting this error after i used system restore, it worked fine before that....?


----------



## baggypyjamas (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes - i had the same problem when i had Theme Park World on XP. Its something to do with DOS or something.... anyway you can fix it by doing this.

http://www.adamhearn.co.uk/games/themeparkworld/tpwwin2kfix.html

go here and there is a fix for XP.


----------



## snake_lassie (Sep 18, 2004)

*cheers!!!*

hey, thanks for that i havent been able to play the game for months since i got xp, this is great thanx.....


----------



## baggypyjamas (Oct 2, 2004)

Its a good game isnt it! bloody XP....


----------



## Prutger (Nov 6, 2004)

*Huh?*

I have the same problem. I have read the page you're referring to, I have downloaded the patches which I think I need, but it still doesn't work... :4-dontkno

Which file do I have to download and how do I apply it?


----------



## devoindahouse (Aug 12, 2007)

I HAVE TRIED EVERY SINGLE F***ING PROGRAM AND CRACKT HERE IS AND STILL EVERY TIME I DOUBLE CLICK ON THEME PARK WORLD IT DOESN'T OPEN. IT PRETENDS LIKE ITS LOADING AND THEN DOESN'T OPEN! HELP ME!!

-Devoindahouse


----------

